# New Guy:)



## RazTheSpaz (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey guy! I'm new to vwvortex. My name is Razvan and I'm 17. I'm frequently on audizine but decided to sign up here too. I drive a b6 a4. Here are some pics. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

I like the red. I'm not such a big fan of blacked out badges, but to each his own!


----------

